# 2007 Party Menu



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

We have to have a party to create a menu? LOL

I don't have a party (will be starting that in 2008 hopefully), but I do lots of baking and cooking from any Halloween reicpe I want. I just like messing around with recipes. I usually make a home made pizza for my family and make it a pumpkin shape and use green peppers to make lines and then red pepper for the face and of course mainly a cheddar mix of cheese.

I did buy a Sandra Lee dessert book and she had a holiday section with some really cool Halloween ideas I'll probably try.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm having my first Halloween party this year and it's also going to be a surprise birthday party for my husband, so I really want to go all out. I've found several recipes that I'm thinking about using, but I won't be able to narrow it down until I try some of them out. Here's what I have so far:

Appetizers:
Dried Skin Chips with Entrail Salsa (blue corn chips and salsa)
Moldy Brain Dip with Bone Crackers (spinach artichoke dip in a brain mold with these great bone shaped crackers I found on OrientalTrading.com)
Bacon Wrapped Shrimp with Dip (haven't come up with a good name for these)
Oozing Pimples (cherry tomato halves filled with garlic and herb cream cheese and topped with parmesan and baked til golden brown)
Moldy Fungus (spinach and cream cheese stuffed mushrooms)
Breadstick bones

Entrees:
Chicken "Fingers" with Dip(grilled chicken breast strips with almond fingernails)
Bat Wings with Dip (barbequed chicken wings with black food coloring added to the glaze)
Ribs with a Red Pepper Heart (2 racks of pork ribs displayed on a cutting board with a stabbed heart between them)
Diseased Kidneys (potato skins)

Desserts:
Caramel Apples (plain, dipped in mini chocolate chips, and dipped in chopped peanuts)
Bloody Red Velvet Birthday Cake (2 tiered red velvet cake with cream cheese icing and red chocolate ganache "blood" dripping from each tier)
Chocolate Fudge Grave Cupcakes with Oreo Filling (topped with Oreo crumb dirt, a chocolate tombstone and a fake hand rising from the grave)
German Chocolate Vampire and Werewolf Cupcakes with Praline Filling
Spiced Pumpkin Mummy and Monster Cupcakes with Cinnamon Cream Cheese Filling
Red Velvet Truffle "Eye" Balls (covered in white chocolate with food coloring eye)
Oreo Truffle Witches Worts (covered in green chocolate with black licorice hairs)
Phlegm Brulee (creme brulee tinted green with carmelized green sugar on top)
Bat Brains (gray tinted brain shaped rice krispie treats)
Monster Fingers (long stick pretzels dipped in green (witch), white (mummy) and milk (werewolf) chocolate with almond fingernails)

I definitely need more entrees and less desserts, but desserts are so much fun to make!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Where do you live? and can I come? It all sounds sooo good.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Dido. Ummm foood.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, you guys probably realize i'm a crazy woman by now, so here we go:

Corpse Ribs (called Adams Ribs-same as Witchy Womans)
Van Helsings "Stake" Bites (Tostitos scoops with beef fajita filling in them)
Vampire Poultry on a Stake (Beer can chicken stuck upright on a cedar stake)
Bat Wings (black chicken wings)
Raven Wings (garlic chicken wings)
Moldy Dip (sour cream and blue cheese based dip for wings)
Count Meathead (my mr. meathead from last year with fangs)
Bone Marrow w/Coagulated Blood (cream cheese w/cranberry sauce)
Sunburned Vamp Flesh (homemade beef jerky)
Vampire Repellent Bits (garlic cloves wrappedin phyllo and walnuts)
Eyes of Bat (jumbo black olives stuffed with garlic cream cheese)
Bloody Shrimp Shots (1 jumbo shrimp in shot glass with cocktail sauce)
Entrails with Scabs (homemade salsa & blue chips)
Decapitated Dracula (cheese ball that looks like a vampire head)
Nosferatu Canape (mozz. balls on blue chips made to look like dracula)
Cheese "Bites" (cheese and grapes on a tray with toothpicks)

Moldy Bones (meringue bones)
Monster Fingers (same as Witchy Woman)
Blood Drenched Velvet Cake (red velvet cake with white frosting and red gel icing blood)
Kiss of the Vampire (lip shaped cookies with frosting fangs)
Gothy Popcorn Balls (black Popcorn Balls)
Absinthe Green Fairy Suckers (honey,nutmeg and anise suckers)
Silver Crosses (cross shaped chocolate sugar cookies with silver edible glitter)
Vampire Victims (last years pilsbury dead boys)
Decrepit Earth (people chow)
Death by Chocolate Apples (apple chips dipped in chocolate served with caramel dip)
Bleeding Heart Cupcakes (heart shaped cupcakes with red jelly inside)
Bloodsucker Berries (tuxedo strawberries)
Risen from the Grave (dirt cups)
Holy Wafers with Putrid Pumpkin Dip (making wafers out of pie crust and serving with a pumpkin pie dip)
Evil Eyes (peanut butter eyeballs)
Jello Shots(of course), Blood Punch, Beer, Shot Bar and Holy Water (bottled water)
Bleeding Heart Jello Mold

OK, I know that sounds crazy but I have 3 people this year who are helping me cook and I am expecting around 70 guests!! And as you can probably tell I'm having a Vampire themed party.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! I am amazed at the amounts of food that some of you will be fixing! I just can't spend that much money on it....that would be less for decorations! 
I didn't do any real food at last year's party. I spent way too much on everything else so I just had chips, cookies, cupcakes, and some drinks. 
I would like to have more in the way of finger foods this year, though. I know I will do the bat's wings but, other than that, I'm at a loss. I'll definitely be watching this thread for ideas!


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

tallula_g, would you be willing to share your recipes for the Raven Wings and the Absinthe green fairy suckers? Pretty Please!

Your vampire themed food is pure inspiration!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow tallula_g, it's nice to know there's someone else who's as crazy as me when it comes to food. At least you'll have help making all of your food, as of right now I'm doing it alone.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Asuryas, I would be more the happy to give the recipes. Please keep in mind that the suckers are experimental, I just made them up and haven't tried them yet. I wanted an absinthe type recipe because it always reminds me of Gary Oldman in Dracula! First I use the hard candy stove top method recipe found on the LoRann website
http://www.lorannoils.com/gourmet_recipes/stove_hardcandy.htm

I am going to add 1 dram of honey flavoring and one dram of nutmeg falvoring and dye lime green with green and yellow food coloring, pour this into your sucker molds but only half way full, let set up. Make another batch of suckers and add one dram of anise flavoring and leave it clear. Pour on top of the set up suckers and fill rest of mold, let set up. I am going to put them in individual sucker bags and a put a sticker of a green fairy on each one. I hope they turn out, we'll see.

The Raven wings is a recipe I got off of this web site:
www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/

She has lots of fun recipes. I am using the Black Bat Wings recipe and The Vampire Wings recipe and I am just calling the vampire wings Raven Wings instead. Her recipes sounded good and easy to make. This will be the first year for these also. 

Witchie Woman: I had to make everything myself the last two years and I was cooking for a week and a half!! I about killed myself. This year I got smart and begged my mom and sister to help and found that they were more than happy to. THANK GOD!!

Rikki: I actually can't afford all this food either, but what I do is make my menu in June or July and everytime I go grocery shopping I buy $10 or $15 dollars worth of stuff off my Halloween menu list , anything that is on sale, can be frozen or is not perishable. That way when the party comes I only have to buy the perishables. It really helps. I start buying party stuff the minute it goes on sale after Halloween and stow it away in my craft room. 
Hope I helped!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh by the way here is a link to my party pics from last years party. It has pictures of some of my food. I was bummed because my hubby didn't take any pics after I got everything set up. This year I am taking a million pictures!!!
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Halloween/


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks so much for the sucker recipe! Absinthe has been a staple libation at my parties since the beginning and I love the idea of those suckers. They actually sound pretty good. I know I've had a hard time convincing my guests that Absinthe is yummy. (snicker)

Perfect Entertaining is a great web site. I made up a batch of her black bat wings last year and they disappeared before i had a chance to even try them myself. So this year I’ll be making a double batch!

thanx so much for sharing!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm pretty lucky as many of my guests like being creative and bring goodies to share. Some are pretty lame looking but others are better than what I could do myself! Works out well since I then have less things to make and the party go-ers feel more involved in the party.

By the way, where do you find black food coloring? I asked a friend of mine in the states if they would buy me some and ship it but they told me they couldn't find any food coloring in black.

MsM


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

MsMeeple, have your friend go to this site:
http://www.wilton.com/store/site/pr...FD354&fid=3E33265A-475A-BAC0-597A6ED538D55E2B
They don't ship to the Netherlands but your friend can buy it and ship it to you.
Or they sell it at WalMart, Michaels or Joann Crafts. Wal-Mart sells McCormack liquid black and also the Wilton paste black. Paste makes the truest color.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

MsMeeple the best type of food coloring to get is Americolor Super Black paste food coloring. Professional cake decorators use it to get very black color. Wilton brand works too, but in my experience the Americolor brand works best. You can do a search for it on Google and several places that sell it will come up. You can also find it on eBay. Here's a link to the Americolor website http://www.americolorcorp.com/


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips.
I went to the Americolor site and visited the sites that supply their products. I thought maybe I'd just order it over the net and have it shipped to my friend who could then ship it to me. Don't think so....7 dollars shipping for 3 of those small bottles...which only cost 1.29 per bottle.

So, looks like its walmart. Do they sell it in the cooking/baking supplies aisle or with the halloween stuff?

MsM


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

MsMeeple, here is a link to a seller on eBay that is selling the big 4.5oz bottle of any color you want for $3.79. They ship worldwide. They do not sell the Americolor brand at Walmart, but you can find the Wilton brand there in the Wedding aisle. It's usually located near the arts and crafts stuff. Hope this helps!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Americolor-Soft...ryZ46281QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

My menu is no where near as fancy as all that. I do worm burgers and chips and dips, and things like that. I don't have the patience for all that cooking.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Witchie_Woman said:


> MsMeeple, here is a link to a seller on eBay that is selling the big 4.5oz bottle of any color you want for $3.79. They ship worldwide. They do not sell the Americolor brand at Walmart, but you can find the Wilton brand there in the Wedding aisle. It's usually located near the arts and crafts stuff. Hope this helps!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Americolor-Soft...ryZ46281QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


Thanks again. Their shipping price is much better 

MsM


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Thanks again. Their shipping price is much better
> 
> MsM


No problem! I'm happy to help!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Well considering that I slaved for days over last year's fare and nobody touched it, I won't be doing much cooking this year. 

I may do a shrimp brain spread, veggies and dip and some cookies.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

gennifyr said:


> Well considering that I slaved for days over last year's fare and nobody touched it, I won't be doing much cooking this year.
> 
> I may do a shrimp brain spread, veggies and dip and some cookies.


I know how you feel about people not eating. I definitely will cut down the food this year. And how's this for a laugh--tonight my husband told me not to make those cute finger cookies, meringue bones, and other assorted halloween themed desserts, cause they were gross! He says people don't know what they can and can't eat. I thought that's the fun of it. Really, I'm ready to turn him into a prop.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

*coffin buffet table*

I decided this yr to make a coffin buffet table. I am going to lay the food out in it as a person.......
head--meathead
arms & legs--subs
heart--veggi dip w/red food coloring
ribs--celery and carrot sticks
stomach--crock pot of chili
intestines--crackers
male organs--one salmon spread ball
one cheese ball
one summer sausage

Plus I'll have cheese dip and lil smokies and whatever everyone else brings plus as always my Puking Chucky punch stand with Bloody Marys!!
YUM YUM


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

My menu varries... this year, I'm definately having a Meathead (turkey, instead of Ham), Spinach dip and BBQ bat wings (chicken wings in the slow cooker with ultra hot BBQ sauce)

This is last year's table ... the meathead on the left was ham, but it should look more like a zombie if I use turkey. The spinach dip is in the center ... eyeballs and all ... amd the 2 slow cookers are bat wings ... spicy, and mild


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

peyote2004 said:


> My menu varries... this year, I'm definately having a Meathead (turkey, instead of Ham), Spinach dip and BBQ bat wings (chicken wings in the slow cooker with ultra hot BBQ sauce)
> 
> This is last year's table ... the meathead on the left was ham, but it should look more like a zombie if I use turkey. The spinach dip is in the center ... eyeballs and all ... amd the 2 slow cookers are bat wings ... spicy, and mild


Gee, that spread looks familiar! I didn't realize MeatHead was so popular. http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=12


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> Gee, that spread looks familiar! I didn't realize MeatHead was so popular. ...


I like the 2 tone meathead. What type of meat did you use for that one?

also ... what is the platter of eyeballs made of?


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> ... By the way, where do you find black food coloring? I asked a friend of mine in the states if they would buy me some and ship it but they told me they couldn't find any food coloring in black.
> 
> MsM


You should be able to get black food coloring at any cake decorating place ... I get mine at Bulk Barn


----------



## rescuedogmama (Oct 14, 2007)

This is our first party, and I'm still not sure how many people are coming, so we're winging it.

-Cheese/pepperoni/crackers
-Chips/salsa/guacamole
-Wings
-Chili
-Penne (either vodka or pumpkin, Rachel Ray's recipe)
-Fruit/dip
-Brownies
-Pumpkin Chocolate Chip cookies
-Beer, Punch, Jello Shots, Cider, Soda, Wine, Water

Probably will alter it as we go. Any suggestions?


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Our 2007 Menu will include...*

A Meathead....love that idea with Kaiser rolls
A Vegetable Head....everyone likes her
Spider breadstick legs with spaghetti sauce
Boneyard cookies
Ghoulish Goulash
Gelatin brain
Jello Crystal Ball
Green slime dip with witches fingers
Mummy toes
Goblin Gorp - Popcorn, cornchips, peanuts, taco mix
Cupcakes
Witches Potion - orange smoothies with ice cream topper

Our dinner table last year looked like this...


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

dustee said:


> ...A Vegetable Head....everyone likes her
> Spider breadstick legs with spaghetti sauce...
> Our dinner table last year looked like this...



Nice looking spread ... I like the veggie head idea. 

My partie's Saturday, and tomorrow's dedicated to food prep, and carving Jack-o-lanterns -11 of them... hadn't planned on a veggie head, but I'm cutting veggies tomorrow and vacuume sealing them... , so maybe I'll do the veggie head presentation ... that would make 3 heads on the table... meathead, veggie head and hungry Harry (a prop from Zellers... it's an animated head that eats a mouse, the mouse squirms, and the head says "stop squirming... I'm trying to chew" ... then he burps, and says "there... now the cat has some company")


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody ever put their own labels on regular bottle water ?

I made up a label in MS Word -

Silver Springs Holy Water*

insert pic of sun coming up over mountains/hills or flowing stream

* Not consumable by vampires and werewolves

Regular 8x10 paper wraps around normal individual bottle water -


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

marsham said:


> I know how you feel about people not eating. I definitely will cut down the food this year. And how's this for a laugh--tonight my husband told me not to make those cute finger cookies, meringue bones, and other assorted halloween themed desserts, cause they were gross! He says people don't know what they can and can't eat. I thought that's the fun of it. Really, I'm ready to turn him into a prop.



One of my neighbors who's been coming to our party every year mentioned that she can never eat anything at our Halloween party because the names that I give the dishes gross her out. I'll still be making oozing bleeding cupcakes but not as many this year.


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

colmmoo said:


> One of my neighbors who's been coming to our party every year mentioned that she can never eat anything at our Halloween party because the names that I give the dishes gross her out. I'll still be making oozing bleeding cupcakes but not as many this year.


Bleeding cupcakes?!? Can you post the recipe for me? Those would be awesome for my Wedding from Hell theme!!  

Jess


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I've been baking up a storm for my childrens Halloween Party tomorrow. The adult party isn't until the 27th but I always find myself getting carried away for the kids as well! Found this easy recipe for "Earth Worm Surprise" and decided to make each one a mini grave. They're cute and it was easy...especially since I decided to "cheat" and buy premade pudding and transport it to different cups. lol I still have so much decorating to do! I'm sooooo tired. haha

Just thought I'd share the pics...

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/GraveyardCups1.jpg

Recipe: Personal Grave Cups

1 box chocolate pudding (Or cheat like me and buy already made...every second saved counts! lol)
Assorted Gummy worms
Crushed chocolate cookies
Milano Cookies
Food coloring pen
Clear Plastic Cups


----------



## jesstyler (Sep 26, 2007)

*meat head?*

I've seen a few "meat heads" on here ... How do ya'll do that? What do you use for the skull? Those are cool. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Foam wig head covered with syrane (spelling?) wrap.


----------



## faeriesr4real (Aug 24, 2006)

*Monster Ball Menu*

Okay, so each year has been different for me. One year I had TONS of food left over and last year I kind of felt like I ran out. So my solution was to have people bring something if they wanted in hopes that if everyone brought a little something there would be plenty for all. Here's my menu so far:

Eerie Eye balls (I got this recipe off of Britta's Website - so awesome, everyone thought they looked amazing!!!!)

Brain Cocktail (shrimp cocktail formed into the shape of a brain - again, amazing presentation!)

Bat Wings (just regular hot wings from the Wing Shack)

Monster Gorp (party mix)

Monster Vomit (Chili con Queso w/ Velveeta and Green chile)

Monster fingers (green, blue and purple sugar cookies with raisins, almonds or pecans for fingertips)

That's it for now - wish I had a pic of the shrimp dip cause it looks amazing, let me know if any of you want the recipe. I love it because many Halloween recipes look great, but taste crappy, this one is not the case!


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

I had the bring your own food thing backfire on me last year. A guest decided to bring some sausage in a crock pot. The sausage was black, none of the other guests would touch it and by the end of the night, it had exploded on my walls and ended up across the house on my leather couches. I don't want that headache again. I ended up having about 20 or so people there so I had ordered 4 large pizzas ( 2 pepperoni, 2 cheese ) and had the usual chips and dip and my signature eyeball punch. It was the perfect amount of food. 

This year I plan to add a bit of fun to the menu thought with some sweet treats and few other items. I will have a small combination of mummy, witch, and skull cupcakes. As well as some spider web deviled eggs.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.canadianliving.com/img/photos/biz/Recipe/zwitch6672.jpg

i love these, they were a hit and easy to make!


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

jesstyler said:


> I've seen a few "meat heads" on here ... How do ya'll do that? What do you use for the skull? Those are cool.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a cool plastic skull that I purchased @ Walmart years ago. 

Place a thin layer of jell-o (only use 1/2 the water the recipe calls for) on the skull then layer the meat on it. If the meat won;'t stay in place,I use toothpicks to hold it. I like to use the joke of hard boiled eggs for eyes, with an olive inserted in the middle for the pupil.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I finally got my menu hammered out. I will be serving
Shredded Brain Spread (Crabmeat spread in a brain mold)
Satan's Own Humdinger Hummus
Vegan Caviar (I have several vegan guessts coming)
Barbequed Bat Wings with Real Mold Dip
Salami and Cream Cheese Wraps
Cake Eyeballs
Baby Pumpkin Cheesecakes

I asked the vegans to make a thing or two that they could eat but didn't ask anyone else to bring anything. At my last party people just showed up with food, though so it's possible that it will happen at this one as well.


----------



## Sunnyblu (Oct 25, 2007)

*holy schmolly my party is tomorrow!*

I haven't decorated, which is usually done really early. But it will all come together, it always does...here' my menu (I like to feed people, nobody goes home hungry at my house).

1. deviled egg mice (flipped over) with cheese wedges
2. eyeballs and brains (meatballs w/gr.olive eyes and spaghetti)
3. white chicken chili (just cause I like it)
4. Snouts and bugs (16bean soup with sausage sliced and holes poked for nostrils)
5. Jello brain w/gummy worms coming out (from mold)
6. graveyard dirt cake in cups (thank you for the cup idea)
7. tombstone cookies with guests names on them
8. pizza bread snakes
9. fingers of LMT's that turn their paperwork in late(private joke, I have massage therapists that work for me)...they're witches fingers
10.Brain pate (shrimp spread)
11.popcorn/candycorn/M&M/peanut mix
(and I'm premaking batches to put in clear gloves w/spider rings and MCd's kids coupons tied on - 12/$1.00 for fries, cookies, ice cream etc...to send home with people as party favors)
12.I'm gonna' try that meat head thing.
13.Veggies/dips
14.smores-we've got a chiminae and fire pit outside
15.witches punch w/dry ice
16.red hot apple cider w/cloves
17.hot chocolate (w/khalua to spike)
18.homemade ginger-apple beer (SO Good)
20.Shiner Bock Berry beer (everyone loved it at the summer party)
thought about green dying queso and calling it zombie goo....?

Off to the grocery store and to find a brain for the meat head and reburn my party CD's...eeek it's tomorrow night, so much to do...THAT's scary!


----------

